# Hello everyone



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this journey of expressing my thoughts and emotions through creative writing. I am a 28 years old father of twin boys. Since, their entrance in my life. I have awaken to a new energy that was hiding behind fear. I have been doing a lot of self education and feel like I have a purpose to spread the knowledge and wisdom. 

Throughout school, I disliked writing. (English and literature was a weak subject of mine.) I have been going through so much pain in the last four years. That I started writing and it is one of the best feelings in the world. I wish I took it serious when I was younger, but you live and you learn. Now, I want to become the best writer I can. I'm hoping to learn a lot from this community, and just maybe I can be a help to others. 

Thank you


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi!
I'm Hiro, and welcome to Writing Forums!  You'll need ten posts before you can post some of your work.  You can easily do this by posting in the lounge or critiquing others' work.
What do you like to write?
Hope to see you around the forums!
Hiro


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome Eskay, I am also new.


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Hiro,

Thanks, I like to write poetry and stories about the bigger picture of life. Motivating and inspiring others to fight their fears and change their lives for the better.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds fun. I dig reading books like that sometime.


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks JP, it's such a touchy category to most of the people I know. They don't want to go through that internal battle, so I figured since I did it. If I develope myself to become a decent writer, I can express it a lot better.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

You'll learn from me pretty quickly, it was the way I was raised, also cultural differences coming from England. I grew up believing words only have the meaning and power you give them, so if you give them no meaning and now power, than they cannot hurt you. Which means nothing is off limits when it comes to my writing because nothing has power in my eyes. It's very hard to offend me. I tend to be the offender.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 22, 2016)

You know, I hated English at school, mostly because we were forced through the likes of _Romeo and Juliet_ when I wanted to  read _Macbeth_, or better -- James Herbert's _Rats_. And the suggestion didn't go down so well with my English tutor either *snorts*. Now I write a mix of romance mixed with dark psych thriller elements, so I guess my tutor gets to snort back too. 

We all find our comfort zones and way of expression. Whichever way it comes for you -- grab onto it! 

And :hi: twins must be so hard work... but more than worth it!


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello Eskay3 my name is Hannah. I know I have already said welcome, but again welcome, it's interesting to know  more about yourself and what you enjoy writing, reading your introduction has made me even more excited to read your writing as I write fiction myself. I'm interested to read your writing as it sounds like it is going to be/become very inspirational to read.

Congratulations on becoming a father, such an exciting time for yourself, and what a great timeto get into writing.

Good luck with both fatherhood and writing.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 23, 2016)

This sounds like a great admirable goal! Good on you!

Just to let you know we have a Mentor Directory as well as some Writing Contests and Prompts  you may be interested in. 

Cheers!


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

View attachment 11454


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you everyone, 
I am already loving the energy of the forum. I am definitely excited to learn from everyone. I have a lot of reading to do on here.


----------



## Matador33 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Eskay, 

It sounds like you and I are in similar boats. I too never really enjoyed English classes as a child, and have only recently begun to write for creative purposes. I've never tried my hand at poetry at all, but the more I think about it the more I can see the draw towards it. Congratulations on your sons as well! While I don't have any children myself, I do work with them everyday at the school I'm employed at. They are an endless source of inspiration, and it's an amazing feeling when you are able to pass down your knowledge to them. Good luck with your writing!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 23, 2016)

And good luck to you both and welcome!

You'll find loads of help here!


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Metador, 

Welcome to the group, everyone seem great so far. I'm really enjoying the vibe . Kids are great but trust me, don't be in a rush to have any. Enjoy your time while you can lol, my kids definitely gave me inspiration though. So, now I wish I did take English serious back in school.

Thanks Hairball, for the wishes. I have been trying to absorb all the knowledge I can.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome!

One thing I have learned is to be careful about judging past decisions. I made the decisions I made based on the knowledge and self-esteem that I had at the time.

Another thing I have learned is that it's no harder to learn now than it was when I was younger. Sure, if I already had the knowledge I wouldn't have to take the time now, but there are advantages to learning later. One is that you can be specific about what you want to learn and focus on it with an intensity that teachers discourage (trying to cover a broader base). Another is that desire to learn can make learning just as easy as it is for the young. Motivation is key!

Finding the time with twins ... now that will be the hard part. I wish I had some suggestions. Since I don't, I'll just wish you luck with your writing!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2016)

Eskay3 said:


> Hi Hiro,
> 
> Thanks, I like to write poetry and stories about the bigger picture of life. Motivating and inspiring others to fight their fears and change their lives for the better.




Well that is fabulous! So, you could write motivational poetry... what an intriguing idea.. anyway.. Welcome to WF... My name is Julia, and I hang out in the poetry thread, hope to see you there Eskay....


----------



## davebroward (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello Eskay, I'm a newbie myself and just learning. It's really nice to see you here. I'm sure you will like this community, I sure do. Very welcoming and understanding, even when you mess up, which I am no stranger to. Smile!
Best always,
Dave


----------



## Suppress (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello!I'm new as well. Welcome to the community!


----------

